# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  بالصور: كمبيوتر لوحي "ورقي" بالصور: "بيبر تاب"الكمبيوتر بيبر تاب

## دموع الغصون

بالصور: كمبيوتر لوحي "ورقي" بالصور: "بيبر تاب"الكمبيوتر بيبر تاب 





  أزاحت شركة "بلاستيك لوجيك"  الستار عن جهازها اللوحي "بيبر تاب"، الذي  يتمتع بشاشة لمسية بحجم 10.7  بوصة تمتاز بنحافتها ومرونتها الفائقتين ما  يجعلها أقرب إلى الورقة، حسب  موقع "ماشبل". 
 ويمكن  لمستخدم الجهاز الجديد أن يقوم  بإرسال الملفات ورسائل البريد الإلكتروني  والتنقل بين الصفحات المختلفة على  الشاشة من خلال حركات وإيماءات اليدين.
 كما  يمكن وضع أجهزة "بيبر تاب" بجوار  بعضها لتكون شاشة لمسية كبيرة، وعلاوة  على ذلك يمكن نقل الملفات أيضاً عبر  نفس الطريقة بسحبها من جهاز إلى آخر  بمنتهى السهولة.
 ويعتمد جهاز "بيبر تاب"  على معالج "آي  فايف" من إنتاج شركة "أنتل"، ولكن الشركة المصنعة لم تفصح  عن المزيد من  المعلومات حول طبيعة الجهاز أو حتى كيفية عمله وإذا ما كان  منتج نهائي أم  أنه لايزال نموذج أولي يخضع للاختبارات.
 وأكد موقع "ماشبل" أن "بلاستيك لوجيك" تنوي الإفصاح عن تلك المعلومات في مؤتمر صحفي ضمن فعاليات معرض "سي.إي.إس 2013" الثلاثاء.


 بالصور: كمبيوتر لوحي "ورقي" بالصور: "بيبر تاب"الكمبيوتر بيبر تاب 



 بالصور: كمبيوتر لوحي "ورقي" بالصور: "بيبر تاب"الكمبيوتر بيبر تاب 





 بالصور: كمبيوتر لوحي "ورقي" بالصور: "بيبر تاب"الكمبيوتر بيبر تاب

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

أنداري....لحقي وراهم يا لبنى السريعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

لتكنولوجيا مافينا نلحقها ولا باي شكل من الأشكال 
مشكور قلعتي أبديّة على المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

العلم دائما في تطور 

يمكن هالشي رح يوصل لبلادنا بعد سنين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
اي شو هالإختراعات هاي !! اشي جميل ومبهر*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اختراع اكثر من رائع... التطور في مجال الكمبيوتر بكون بشكل سريع

----------


## (dodo)

حلو كثير وغريب 
يسلمو دموع  :Smile:

----------

